# Happy Thanksgiving



## aflacglobal (Nov 22, 2007)

I would like to take the time to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving. Everyone please be careful if your traveling. See you when you get back.

I guess we all know what the next holiday is ? We'll cross that bridge then.

Who's going to Fed-Ex the cat a plate ?  


Happy Thanksgiving to all. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Noxx (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes Happy Thanksgiving ! I never remember when Thanksgiving is... Here in Canada, we don't have this holiday  But we should !


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 22, 2007)

You know who the tooth fairy is ?


----------



## Noxx (Nov 22, 2007)

Tooth fairy ? no...


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 22, 2007)

Come on now :!: 

You don't know about the tooth fairy.
Oh hell no !!!!!!! Just when i was thinking of defecting.
I can't be going to a country who doesn't believe in the tooth fairy.
For the love of god, does the Easter bunny exist there ?


----------



## Never_Evil (Nov 22, 2007)

happy gobbler day :lol:


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving guys...oops!....and gals!


----------

